# Vesuvius is very unwell : (( Any Chicken Experts? WelshD??



## cambrica (6 February 2014)

Hopefully this won't be moved straight away to petbox but.......
One of my hens Vesuvius, a large fowl blue Orpington is really unwell 
She is a pet and much loved as she has such a docile friendly nature. Since the weekend she has had loss of balance, falling to one side and a problem holding her head up. Also one of her feet isn't uncurling when she walks. My vet has given me antibiotics which she has been on since Monday (Baytril) but there is no difference infact today she seems worse.
She is eating and drinking well, wormed recently and no sign of any worm burden after worming.
I have her booked in to the vets this evening but just wondering if anyone has come across this. Obviously with the antibiotics not working at all I am thinking the worst, possibly even Mareks ?? 
Breathing is fine and eyes are bright and feaces healthy looking.
She is 2 1/2 yrs old, a very big bird. I really don't want to lose her, for the kids sake aswell.
Any advice or opinions would be gratefully received x


----------



## doriangrey (6 February 2014)

I had a friend who had a RIR (out of 6 chicks this one was the biggest and healthiest) which developed Marek's at about 18 months.  Eggs were from a reputable source and she hatched them herself under a broody.  This hen started lying down constantly and although she would get up occasionally for food she would have a kind of fit and her head would go back and she'd fall over flapping franically.  Anyway she was culled and it turned out that it was Marek's, obviously now she has a closed flock and can only bring in birds.  You can get a feather test to determine if it is Marek's or not without culling. Only your vet can tell you, I hope it isn't and that she recovers.


----------



## cambrica (6 February 2014)

Thank you. I hadn't heard of a feather test so will ask vet later. We had another chicken die a while back but that was sudden and seemed more like a seizure although I think Mareks can affect them in different ways depending where the tumours are. The one that died was from a different flock so I'm wondering if she was a carrier? They have all been together for two years without any health problems at all so it's quite puzzling ! 
I've got two other orps, a splash coloured and a jubilee so my concerns are also for them.


----------



## Clodagh (6 February 2014)

If it is mareks they tend to drop the wing on the same side as the curled leg. also, a rough test is if you pick them up and hold them towards a perch they will hold onto the perch with the good foot but not with the paralysed one.
She might have an ear infection? If the baytril continues not to work try tylan. Injectable is best but it isn't licensed for poultry so depends on your vet. I would go to a poultry specialist if you can, there is a list of poultry vets around somewhere - maybe practical poultry site? She could have had a stroke. I don't know if orps are mareks prone? Not that I have heard bbut they aren't a breed I keep.
Mareks is contagious but if she has been carrying it all along your other birds are at no more danger now than before, so don't worry too much.
Good luck.


----------



## Clodagh (6 February 2014)

doriangrey said:



			I had a friend who had a RIR (out of 6 chicks this one was the biggest and healthiest) which developed Marek's at about 18 months.  Eggs were from a reputable source and she hatched them herself under a broody.  This hen started lying down constantly and although she would get up occasionally for food she would have a kind of fit and her head would go back and she'd fall over flapping franically.  Anyway she was culled and it turned out that it was Marek's, obviously now she has a closed flock and can only bring in birds.  You can get a feather test to determine if it is Marek's or not without culling. Only your vet can tell you, I hope it isn't and that she recovers.
		
Click to expand...

I have never heard of a feather test, I have always been told only pm can tell you.


----------



## Caramac71 (6 February 2014)

Hi, I have in the last few months lost 2 chickens with similar symptoms.  It started with my pekin cockerel back in November - he was having problems with balance and also doing a very strange head/neck action (I think similar to stargazing when I googled it).  Took him to the vet, had antibiotics and metacam for a week. No change in his symptoms.  Some days he was better than others.  Always eating and drinking well, but clearly something neurological going on.  In the end I sadly and reluctantly had him PTS as I felt he was having no quality of life and it got to the point where he clearly wasnt going to get any better.

6 weeks later I had a pekin hen that went lame.  Brought her indoors and noticed she was having balance problems too.  Again she was eating, drinking and seeming quite perky in herself.  Took her to the vet and he suspected Mareks as this was now a second bird with neurological-type symptoms.  Treated her with antiobiotics and anti inflammatory but no change, so under vets advice had her PTS and PM.

PM showed nothing conclusive (vet did send samples to lab but at £140 I put a stop to it as I couldnt justify that amount of money, and it was more than likely that I wouldnt actually find out what it was, just what it wasnt).

I am a member of a poultry forum and I have noticed a few members posting about chickens with balance/neurological type symptoms.  I would suspect from what my vet said that there is some Mareks-type virus around.

When my cockerel was first poorly I did a search of the internet and found people that had success with Vitamin B tablets.  I did try with him, but found no improvement, but maybe worth a try?

Like you, my biggest concern was for the rest of my flock (down to just 5 now).  If it is Mareks, or a similar type virus, it seems there is nothing anyone can do but wait and see.  Is it possible, though, that your bird may have had a stroke?  

I really hope she picks up for you, it is heartbreaking and I dont think anyone who doesnt have pet chickens can understand just how attached we can get to them.


----------



## doriangrey (6 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Thank you. I hadn't heard of a feather test so will ask vet later. We had another chicken die a while back but that was sudden and seemed more like a seizure although I think Mareks can affect them in different ways depending where the tumours are. The one that died was from a different flock so I'm wondering if she was a carrier? They have all been together for two years without any health problems at all so it's quite puzzling ! 
I've got two other orps, a splash coloured and a jubilee so my concerns are also for them.
		
Click to expand...

Marek's is spread very easily (on feather dander) so it can come in from wild birds and even on the wind.  Although it isn't spread vertically (through the egg) eggs can come with feather dander on them!  Hens can have immunity to Marek's.  My friend thought that the Marek's came from the eggs she bought in but it's quite likely that one of her hens was a carrier (and her flock were immune) and passed it on, some hens are just vulnerable - none of the other chicks went on to develop it.  I'm pretty sure (though someone might correct me if I'm wrong) that day old chicks that are vaccinated against Marek's remain shedders.  Let us know how you get on at the vet and good luck.


----------



## Caramac71 (6 February 2014)

doriangrey said:



			I'm pretty sure (though someone might correct me if I'm wrong) that day old chicks that are vaccinated against Marek's remain shedders.  Let us know how you get on at the vet and good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Commercially bred birds are vaccinated as you say; however my vet tells me that the vaccine only lasts for approx 2 years at that is the expected lifespan of a commercial egg layer.  

The vaccine is supplied "per 1000" I believe so most backyard bred birds / rare breeds arent vaccinated.

My vet told me that with these airborne viruses, usually older birds (ie POL and beyond) have built up immunity.  However, if it's a virus they haven't been exposed to previously then some will succumb to it.


----------



## cambrica (6 February 2014)

I will certainly let you know how I get on. Fingers crossed x
I really don't think its a stroke as there are times when she almost seems ok.
I will run the suggestions past my vet so thankyou everyone for your advice and support, it is greatly appreciated. Mareks is my main worry but there are some symptoms she is not showing, eyes are perfect, feather follicles are not raised or bumpy as they are with Mareks. I'm just guessing really. 
Yes it is heartbreaking as they are such endearing characters and bring us a lot of joy just watching their comical ways! 
Thanks again and fingers crossed for Viz!


----------



## doriangrey (6 February 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I have never heard of a feather test, I have always been told only pm can tell you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there is a feather test, but I don't know how available it is or how expensive it is.  My friend's bird went downhill pretty quickly and so she had it put to sleep, a pm confirmed Marek's.  Not everyone goes ahead with a pm because you have to justify the cost against the cost of the hen, but she really needed to know.


----------



## doriangrey (6 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			I will certainly let you know how I get on. Fingers crossed x
I really don't think its a stroke as there are times when she almost seems ok.
I will run the suggestions past my vet so thankyou everyone for your advice and support, it is greatly appreciated. Mareks is my main worry but there are some symptoms she is not showing, eyes are perfect, feather follicles are not raised or bumpy as they are with Mareks. I'm just guessing really. 
Yes it is heartbreaking as they are such endearing characters and bring us a lot of joy just watching their comical ways! 
Thanks again and fingers crossed for Viz!
		
Click to expand...

I hope things go well, I keep a small flock (mainly Exchequer Leghorns), but I do have a split Orp rooster and he's a real character


----------

